# Callaway Supersoft vs ProV1x Difference in distance



## GeneralStore (May 15, 2015)

So I found a supersoft ball and thought I would use it for a round, I normally play a ProV1x and found that these Supersofts were 1.5 clubs longer than the Prov1x's. 

I am aware of differences in lower vs higher compression balls, but as far as I know my swingspeed is quite fast (108 mph driver swing speed), so why would they go much further for me?
Can someone please tell me why that would be the case? Just trying to understand what is happening.

Thanks


----------



## ger147 (May 15, 2015)

GeneralStore said:



			So I found a supersoft ball and thought I would use it for a round, I normally play a ProV1x and found that these Supersofts were 1.5 clubs longer than the Prov1x's. 

I am aware of differences in lower vs higher compression balls, but as far as I know my swingspeed is quite fast (108 mph driver swing speed), so why would they go much further for me?
Can someone please tell me why that would be the case? Just trying to understand what is happening.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I tried them out and they went the same distance for me as any other ball. My normal ball of choice is ProV1x, the same as you.


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2015)

I used some over the winter and I definitely got more distance with them, similar to summer yardages.
Haven't used any since it warmed up as they really are very soft....


----------



## duncan mackie (May 15, 2015)

There are balls that work faster from irons (Srixon soft feel as an example)  and the chrome soft uses similar technology as far as I can see) but I've never really found that they translate to all clubs in the scale you indicate.

I have recently aquire a few chrome softs to try and look forward to it now!


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2015)

In order to bring a scientific approach to this - I find the Supersoft quite boingy!

I payed today with a Callaway SR2 and even find that boingy compared to a Pro v


----------



## GeneralStore (May 15, 2015)

Boingy is a great term for it. 

Duncan, you mention the irons and that also fits, was getting added distance on the irons, but not really with the woods, but that might be me not getting through the ball as well with the driver and fairway


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2015)

I've been using Supersofts almost exclusively since buying a couple of sleeves at Bearwood Lakes last Summer.
I absolutely love them, and can't see me changing to anything else for the foreseeable. 
Whether it's the balls, the new clubs, or a combination of the two, I'm finding my distances have increased and I am getting a much better ball flight and lots of spin.
There have been times recently that I've hit a shot into the green half expecting it to roll off the back only to find it checks up nicely.
Decent distance off the driver and fairway woods too.
I'm sold on them.


----------



## Fish (May 16, 2015)

I found one I tried it for a few holes, I liked the feel off the irons but hated it off the putter, could believe how much extra effort I had to give it to roll.

Too soft for me..


----------



## GeneralStore (May 16, 2015)

Is it the lower compression that would make it go further?


----------

